# the difference between the oil



## Dasato1.8t (Dec 10, 2008)

when changing your oil what is the difference between using regular or syntetic oil for every regular scheduled 5 thousand miles oil change?


----------



## Buschwick (Feb 12, 2007)

oil forum.
dino oil will break down faster. the little K03 spools super fast and will destroy conventional oil.
Synthetic is best, especially in a turbo car. It will withstand the turbo temps ALOT better.
I wouldn't even THINK of using conventional oil in a 1.8T.
Edit: Don't go 5k on motor oil...you'll sludge that motor up horribly fast. Synthetic FTW!


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (Buschwick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buschwick* »_oil forum.
dino oil will break down faster. the little K03 spools super fast and will destroy conventional oil.
Synthetic is best, especially in a turbo car. It will withstand the turbo temps ALOT better.
I wouldn't even THINK of using conventional oil in a 1.8T.
Edit: Don't go 5k on motor oil...you'll sludge that motor up horribly fast. Synthetic FTW!

yepp and dont mix and match oil. if you run synthetic(which you should be) stay with it and do go back to regular oil. its bad for the seals


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (stevemannn)*

How about topping off with a different brand? I was under the impression VW used Castrol Syntec in 2.0T but the sticker they left on my windshield this time is Quaker State and I need to top it off a little?


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: the difference between the oil (Dasato1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dasato1.8t* »_when changing your oil what is the difference between using regular or syntetic oil for every regular scheduled 5 thousand miles oil change?

You have a VW 1.8T engine. Use VW 502.00 rated oil, which only comes in synthetic in the US.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: (hotshoe32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotshoe32* »_How about topping off with a different brand? I was under the impression VW used Castrol Syntec in 2.0T but the sticker they left on my windshield this time is Quaker State and I need to top it off a little?









Should be ok, as long as all of the oil has the correct rating for your engine. Which Quaker State oil was used? Only their Q HorsePower 5W-40 indicates meeting any VW specs.


----------



## artnesmith (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: the difference between the oil (tjl)*

The best thing to do is check the service rating required by the manufacturer. VW oil specifications are performance oriented compared to oil specs by API and ILSAC used in the US. It's a good bet the extra cost of the motor oil and difficulty finding it will pay off in better performance/mileage with reduced wear. Check the owner's manual for more information.


----------

